# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.12 cb68c3d (4/6/2019)



## dannyskim

Surprised nobody has posted about this version yet as I'm usually middle of the pack at getting updates.

Just received and finished installing. Oddly, I had just received 8.5 two days ago and now already have 2019.12.



























Can't really comment on much other than the web browser being significantly faster, still can't load videos (for obvious reasons) parked or driving.

Tested out NoA auto lane change late at night two nights in a row and seemed to work decently other than the typical unneeded lane changes.


----------



## Nautilus

The first three instances of this installation on TeslaFi this evening were Lithuania, Utah, and California.

There's a couple interesting nuggets in the the release notes above.


----------



## MGallo

I can't believe I'm the first person to report gettimg this update, especially after getting 2019.8.5 just yesterday.

I am not in a my beta or early release program.

Here are the release notes. This looks like a mega update.

Visibility into the software update details and download status is very cool.

Improved Teslatari gaming is welcome.

Better web browser performance would be great. Holy cow! It actually works now. I attached a video. I have never been able to upload a video her before so I apologize if it didn't work.

Maintaining torque and power for longer periods of time when driving at high speeds via a software update? AMAZING! Actually, autocorrect just created a new word AMAZOMG!!

Customizing TPMS in unheard of in an ICE car as far as I know.


----------



## dannyskim

Nautilus said:


> The first three instances of this installation on TeslaFi this evening were Lithuania, Utah, and California.
> 
> There's a couple interesting nuggets in the the release notes above.


Don't subscribe to any 3rd party services, thanks for the metrics.


----------



## MGallo

Tried again to post the video of the web browser. It’s saying invalid file extension type.

Oh yeah, I’m in California.


----------



## Bigriver

@dannyskim There's a typo in the thread title.... the release is ...cb68... not ...cn68...


----------



## dannyskim

Bigriver said:


> @dannyskim There's a typo in the thread title.... the release is ...cb68... not ...cn68...


Thanks, adjusted the title to the correct hash.


----------



## Kizzy

MGallo said:


> Tried again to post the video of the web browser. It's saying invalid file extension type.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm in California.


Language changes in the States? Finally!

I just got home after a couple of days with no WiFi. Car is currently charging and now I have an update. I hope it's this one! (Edit: it was not this one. (2019.8.5 )


----------



## Ze1000

Just installed this version. Didn’t drive it yet, but played with new options.
Browser is really faster.
Atari has been greatly improved and more games.
I am looking forward to see how this software update works. Hopefully it will show more options when an update is available. I expect a button to allow me to download the new version, which is not there. What I really liked is that now it shows the Navigation version. Mine is 2019.6-?????? (Do not remember now and I am not close to the car).

Edit: Adding photos


----------



## MelindaV

MGallo said:


> Tried again to post the video of the web browser. It's saying invalid file extension type.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm in California.


You can not post a video directly here, it needs to be hosted on YouTube or some other video hosting site that you then can link to here.


----------



## webdriverguy

Really excited for the high speed performance improvements, looks like tesla underestimated model 3's capabilities. There are some news now about model s and x getting PM motors


----------



## 2Kap

Any changes to Summon in this update, or to the vehicle graphics on the screen?


----------



## Mayhem

@MGallo @dannyskim Any idea of how the SW update might work after playing around in that setting?


----------



## wst88

Set Nav to the nearest supercharger and look what happened to consumption. Looks like battery heat works.


----------



## webdriverguy

wst88 said:


> Set Nav to the nearest supercharger and look what happened to consumption. Looks like battery heat works.
> View attachment 24479


I am guessing this only works if there is certain amount of charge left before you approach the supercharger


----------



## GateFather

Does this version have the graphic changes to the car/lane on the left side?


----------



## webdriverguy

GateFather said:


> Does this version have the graphic changes to the car/lane on the left side?


Was that announced? Not aware of this


----------



## GateFather

webdriverguy said:


> Was that announced? Not aware of this


Ah not sure. Someone I know with beta showed me something. Forget I mentioned it....hahaha. Don't want to get anyone in trouble with NDA stuff.


----------



## MGallo

Mayhem said:


> @MGallo @dannyskim Any idea of how the SW update might work after playing around in that setting?


Haven't driven yet. Going to the beach today so I'll find out.

I didn't report this earlier, but last week my ability to AP went away as did the lane markets and surrounding vehicles. I think the alert was Autopilot unavailable or cruise unavailable. I should have taken a picture.

Rebooted, brake press rebooted, powered the car off all to no avail. Then I left on business for a week. Didn't tell the wife because she never uses AP. Today will be my first drive in a week. I would assume it's fixed since I've gotten TWO firmware updates since I last drove it.


----------



## MGallo

MelindaV said:


> You can not post a video directly here, it needs to be hosted on YouTube or some other video hosting site that you then can link to here.


Dang. Tried uploading to YT and it says asset not accessible. Might have to first sync to my computer and try that. Seems like it shouldn't be that difficult. Too bad because I also have a good video of a guy autocrossing his P3D at Good-Guys last weekend. Nice wrap on it too.


----------



## dannyskim

Mayhem said:


> @MGallo @dannyskim Any idea of how the SW update might work after playing around in that setting?


Not entirely sure, but I'm guessing that they implemented a polling system along side of the push system.

Push you have to wait for an update to get pushed to you. Polling would allow you to query their servers to see if there is an update, and then download it at your request.


----------



## wst88

We now get a version number for navigation data. Or maybe I missed it before this update.


----------



## Nautilus

wst88 said:


> We now get a version number for navigation data. Or maybe I missed it before this update.
> View attachment 24511


I wonder if TeslaFi will soon be able to poll the car for Navigation Data version, like it has been doing for Firmware version, so we can track how up-to-date our car is on that as well? I don't remember the TeslaFi developer's username on here, otherwise I would have tagged them.

I'm going to guess that NA is North America, 2019.6 means it came out in week 6 of 2019, and 10236 is something mystical like the cb68c3d associated with Firmware 2019-12. It would be interesting to see what our European members see as their Navigation Data version (or @Seoulhawk or @TC3Tesla in Korea) once they have 2019-12, to see if it has a preface like EU or AP.


----------



## NEO

wst88 said:


> We now get a version number for navigation data. Or maybe I missed it before this update.
> View attachment 24511


Where should we be checking to find this?


----------



## Bokonon

Nautilus said:


> I wonder if TeslaFi will soon be able to poll the car for Navigation Data version, like it has been doing for Firmware version, so we can track how up-to-date our car is on that as well?


I don't see a field for it in the API at the moment, but it could be added later if Tesla wanted to display the maps version in the app. That would also allow TeslaFi and similar services to track the distribution of maps updates, which I agree would be pretty cool.


----------



## Ze1000

NEO said:


> Where should we be checking to find this?


Under software


----------



## Nautilus

Bokonon said:


> I don't see a field for it in the API at the moment, but it could be added later if Tesla wanted to display the maps version in the app. That would also allow TeslaFi and similar services to track the distribution of maps updates, which I agree would be pretty cool.


Interesting. I wonder how the Tesla central database knows whether a given car needs a Navigation update or not then?


----------



## Bokonon

Nautilus said:


> Interesting. I wonder how the Tesla central database knows whether a given car needs a Navigation update or not then?


It's probably tracked internally per vehicle, just like firmware version.


----------



## Nautilus

Bokonon said:


> It's probably tracked internally per vehicle, just like firmware version.


Thanks, makes sense, I should have figured that out. As more and more Teslas hit the road it would otherwise be unmanageable. I'm just imagining if Microsoft Central had to keep track of which PCs had which updates to Windows 10, or whatever. Clearly, I am NOT an IT person (but know just enough to be dangerous)...


----------



## Bernard

dannyskim said:


> Surprised nobody has posted about this version yet as I'm usually middle of the pack at getting updates.
> 
> Just received and finished installing. Oddly, I had just received 8.5 two days ago and now already have 2019.12.
> 
> View attachment 24459
> View attachment 24460
> View attachment 24461
> View attachment 24462
> 
> 
> Can't really comment on much other than the web browser being significantly faster, still can't load videos (for obvious reasons) parked or driving.
> 
> Tested out NoA auto lane change late at night two nights in a row and seemed to work decently other than the typical unneeded lane changes.


Good to see that the new web browser is out -- the old one was basically unusable... And I like the software "preview" feature -- helpful when you live in a place where LTE connection is unreliable.
The prep for supercharger I am sure is an excellent feature, but not one I am likely ever to use here ;-)

As a previous poster (on another thread) noted, the stop on red light is not something to rely on -- and testing it is not for the fainthearted (well except perhaps at 4am...), as it appears at the very last moment, when only brutal emergency braking will prevent the car from getting into the intersection. But it's a promising first step!

I hope they fixed the seriously increased tendency towards phantom stops that came with 2019.9.


----------



## Fljamis

According to StatsTesla App, I'm one of the 0.2% to have gotten 2019.12. I've never been a beta tester or early access. Wonder how I got on the early list.


----------



## Bernard

Fljamis said:


> According to StatsTesla App, I'm one of the 0.2% to have gotten 2019.12. I've never been a beta tester or early access. Wonder how I got on the early list.


There is no early list nor any late one either. And members of the early access program (beta testers) do not get priority access to wide-release firmwares -- they get separate, beta firmwares, with features to test that eventually turn up in some later wide-release firmware. With a few unexplainable exceptions, when you get a firmware upgrade seems mostly random -- you may be early on one release, late on another, never get a third....


----------



## AugustaDriver

While there may be a randomness to it, I was recently dealing with a map database issue ( the large ~5 GB map file is the prime reason they push to connect your car to WiFi) and learned your vehicle/VIN is associated with an update schedule. During a couple of the many calls to the service line the techs clearly stated "Your car is not scheduled for that update yet" So they do know and can see what version you are on and whether or not you should receive an update. The only way around this I believe, is if they have to send an update to your car while at a Service Center.


----------



## wst88

Initial Feedback:

I get more options to engage autopilot on side streets with this version.
Lane changes have less hesitation and also when initiated manually occur much faster when no obstacle. 
When crossing on-ramps merging traffic is handled much better.
I will add more as I get some miles down.


----------



## panpanbebe

Is the browser being updated to Google’s Chromium? how can we check?


----------



## Chris350

Can one assume that this update does NOT include the Advance Summon?


----------



## slasher016

Question: since this is the version with the Supercharging precondititioning, does this also include faster V2 supercharging (and V3 for that matter?) I thought those went hand in hand in the beta versions. Really looking forward to getting 145 kW.


----------



## Bigriver

AugustaDriver said:


> While there may be a randomness to it, I was recently dealing with a map database issue ( the large ~5 GB map file is the prime reason they push to connect your car to WiFi) and learned your vehicle/VIN is associated with an update schedule. During a couple of the many calls to the service line the techs clearly stated "Your car is not scheduled for that update yet" So they do know and can see what version you are on and whether or not you should receive an update. The only way around this I believe, is if they have to send an update to your car while at a Service Center.


Just curious if along with the insight that the map updates are about 5gB and why they push for us to connect to WiFi when possible - any idea how often they update it? I guess we will start being able to see that with the map version number, if we are astute enough to note the version change. Inquiring minds would like to know now, tho.


----------



## Ze1000

Chris350 said:


> Can one assume that this update does NOT include the Advance Summon?


No advanced summon


----------



## GDN

No advanced summon in this release and in the 10 months that I've had a car I'm only aware of 2 map updates. One was widely known coming for v9 software and the other was a month or so back, detected by those that can see and track their home network traffic. This release now shows a Nav data/map version, so if you watch that, you'll also know at least after it is updated, if not before. The maps have always updated in the background, unlike the software that has required you to acknowledge it and trigger it to start.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

The thing I'm most excited about here (go figure) is this...










That is just awesome!
A few other OEMs have already been doing it, glad to Tesla is leveling up. This also means we regain on-demand access to the TPMS reset function, which is cool too.


----------



## panpanbebe

looks like Tesla stop rolling out this update for now.


----------



## airj1012

panpanbebe said:


> looks like Tesla stop rolling out this update for now.


Why do you say that? I still see an install on the "latest activity" section on TeslaFi.


----------



## JustTheTip

airj1012 said:


> Why do you say that? I still see an install on the "latest activity" section on TeslaFi.


It's been stuck at 8 for hours.


----------



## airj1012

JustTheTip said:


> It's been stuck at 8 for hours.


Patience...


----------



## JustTheTip

airj1012 said:


> Patience...


Lol well it doesn't include advanced summon anyway. I'm sure they're testing something else and it's ether good or not. There will be another version by the end of the week.


----------



## MJJ

Here’s what I just sent to Tesla re: 2019.12. Timing was right, we have about 300 miles of freeway driving with it already.

***
Hi, quick comment about NoA’s autonomous lane changes. I/we abort about 50% because the lane change happens so slowly. AP does a good job of picking a space to move into, but by the time the flasher goes 3x and all the double or triple checks are over, the window of opportunity is often shut, even in only moderate traffic. I also missed an off ramp (short, but still) due to the delay.

I think it would help assert the intention to change lanes (and keep proper position) if the car matched the adjacent lane’s speed at the *beginning* of the signal sequence rather than during the lane change. The car generally leaves plenty of room in front to do so (assuming it’s a change into a faster lane).

Also, AP will often choose hastily. I abort many “faster lane” lane changes because I can see a slowdown ahead. I’d like to see a longer time weighted analysis period to help avoid these false positives. And I set “speed based lane changing” to Mild. I can’t imagine what Mad Max would be like.

It’s amazing what you guys & girls have done! Keep up the good work!

***


----------



## FRC

slasher016 said:


> Question: since this is the version with the Supercharging precondititioning, does this also include faster V2 supercharging (and V3 for that matter?) I thought those went hand in hand in the beta versions. Really looking forward to getting 145 kW.


I downloaded 2019.12 today, from 8.5. In 150 miles, TACC and AP behaved very nicely. I did note that lane changes seemed more effortless when the car could sense my light tug on the wheel. It seems that the car needs to know that you are actually "hands on" at the time of lane change. In intermittent moderate to heavy rain, wipers functioned better than they ever have. I could not determine that efficiency was at all increased, but that is a very subjective thing. I did supercharge from 37 to 70% at 72 degrees ambient. Maxed at 112kw, 450 mph. So no change there. I did precondition the battery, but after all those miles and a warm day, I couldn't determine by the energy graph that any precondition happened.


----------



## panpanbebe

Could anyone post screen shot for browser update?

www.whatsmybrowser.org

Just curious if Tesla really rewrite the whole browser to google one. He used to say Model S browser.


----------



## Mike

Kizzy said:


> Language changes in the States? Finally!
> 
> I just got home after a couple of days with no WiFi. Car is currently charging and now I have an update. I hope it's this one! (Edit: it was not this one. (2019.8.5 )


My wish: English (British) becomes available for navigation instructions. Always ran the Garmin with British female voice.........


----------



## Ze1000

panpanbebe said:


> Could anyone post screen shot for browser update?
> 
> www.whatsmybrowser.org
> 
> Just curious if Tesla really rewrite the whole browser to google one. He used to say Model S browser.


Here it is


----------



## MJJ

Interesting!


----------



## Chris350

Looks like this version has stopping pushing out....

I wonder if that's because they are looking to rollout Driver Visualization and Advance Summon.

Guess they would just couple it with this version that was rolling out...


----------



## Ze1000

MJJ said:


> Interesting!
> 
> View attachment 24590
> 
> View attachment 24591


Mine does not show Chromium.


----------



## Ze1000

Ze1000 said:


> Mine does not show Chromium.


Ok. Found the problem. Should be .org


----------



## AugustaDriver

Bigriver said:


> Just curious if along with the insight that the map updates are about 5gB and why they push for us to connect to WiFi when possible - any idea how often they update it? I guess we will start being able to see that with the map version number, if we are astute enough to note the version change. Inquiring minds would like to know now, tho.


I do remember them saying it's not very frequently, but when it was pushed I started getting messages to "Please connect to WiFi" with no further explanation. They also said the maps can pick up a download where they leave off in case the connection is interrupted, which I guess implies that firmware updates are different.


----------



## Needsdecaf

airj1012 said:


> Patience...


Ooh, we're up to 9 now!!

Seriously, though looks like this one is a small rollout.


----------



## Fljamis

Bernard said:


> There is no early list nor any late one either. And members of the early access program (beta testers) do not get priority access to wide-release firmwares -- they get separate, beta firmwares, with features to test that eventually turn up in some later wide-release firmware. With a few unexplainable exceptions, when you get a firmware upgrade seems mostly random -- you may be early on one release, late on another, never get a third....


Thanks for the insight. But you also took all the fun out of thinking I became "special" and entered an elite group of earl access members.


----------



## dannyskim

PaulT said:


> This looks like a newer car rollout? My coworker who just recently got a model 3 and even more recently bought the AP/FSD on sale, got this update. Nothing for me or a friend who have EAP/FSD from August last year.


Rollouts for the most part seem pretty random. As the OP, I have received this update and am pretty much the same as you, I have both EAP/FSD and received my car in August.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Looks like this one's pretty dead for now, according to TeslaFi. Only 9 cars yesterday and 1 today. Wonder what else might be coming.


----------



## iChris93

Needsdecaf said:


> Looks like this one's pretty dead for now, according to TeslaFi. Only 9 cars yesterday and 1 today. Wonder what else might be coming.


Enhanced Summon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114597013176246273


----------



## Needsdecaf

Would be nice!


----------



## nonStopSwagger

iChris93 said:


> Enhanced Summon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114597013176246273


And perhaps faster supercharging support. V2 @145 kwh and V3 @250Kwh


----------



## spencecb

I, too, agree that 2019.12 has stopped rolling out. I would expect a new version to replace it before the end of the week. 2019.8.5 continues to be the one rolling out the most.


----------



## Chris350

Yep.... 8.5 / 9 / 12.0 should be dead as far as rollout goes...

Like I said.... There are things missing in 12.0 that Elon tweeted that would roll this week...

Makes most sense to just roll it all out all to all, as some of the items in 9 that TEAP guys have been testing weren't included in 12.0


----------



## FRC

One big positive vote for .12...My car seems to be developing Southern Hospitality. For the first time, today the car slowed to allow others to merge from the right. What a gentleman!!


----------



## wst88

Has anyone gotten auto steer stop light warning to work in 2019.12? I have made about 20 attempts with out any luck.


----------



## MJJ

FRC said:


> One big positive vote for .12...My car seems to be developing Southern Hospitality. For the first time, today the car slowed to allow others to merge from the right. What a gentleman!!


I'll second this. One can argue that accelerating a bit can be smoother than braking a lot, when coordinating with traffic to merge, but braking seems to be the only available mode. It's pretty good at "seeing" converging vehicles, and pulling in behind, though.


----------



## MJJ

wst88 said:


> Has anyone gotten auto steer stop light warning to work in 2019.12? I have made about 20 attempts with out any luck.


Nope, no recognition of lights or signs. I've tried!

Maybe there's a trick we're not up on.


----------



## viperd

FRC said:


> One big positive vote for .12...My car seems to be developing Southern Hospitality. For the first time, today the car slowed to allow others to merge from the right. What a gentleman!!


I feel like my car does this with 8.5


----------



## Needsdecaf

viperd said:


> I feel like my car does this with 8.5


Mine does too.

Much more smoothly than before.


----------



## Ze1000

Needsdecaf said:


> Mine does too.
> 
> Much more smoothly than before.


Yes, this is part of the No confirmation NOA implementation.


----------



## G0GR33N

wst88 said:


> Has anyone gotten auto steer stop light warning to work in 2019.12? I have made about 20 attempts with out any luck.


I have gotten this to work on 8.5
It is still in BETA & the warning comes a bit too close to comfort zone if you are at speed more than 30 mph.
You would be approx 100 ft (may be less) away from the light when it gives you the warning.
Try it out on a deserted road with low speed limits. Have autopilot turned on & try to run red light, it will warn you.
Hope this helps.


----------



## viperd

Here in Dallas, I see a lot of other cars that floor it when the light turns red. They are all ICE cars. If you got one of them in a Tesla, they could test for us.


----------



## MJJ

I notice that our whines about the charge wand not waking up the car have been heard. Seems like I can walk up and unplug now? Or is it already awake for some other reason?

Speaking of whining bearing fruit: I’ve decided that it’s too stressful to try no-confirm mode in “medium” traffic. Light traffic, with lots of room, fine. Heavy traffic, with lots of time (& low speeds), sure. I accept my beta tester responsibility. But in order to change modes, it has to be in park. 

Elon, please let me turn on no-confirm mode on the fly.


----------



## Scubastevo80

Needsdecaf said:


> Mine does too.
> 
> Much more smoothly than before.


Mine as well - prior versions would slam on the brakes for cars merging in, regardless of how slow they were going. 8.5 dropped about 10 mph yesterday to trail a merging car by about 2 car lenghts.


----------



## Ze1000

Yesterday I had two surprises with 2019.12 (not sure if it is only on this version). 

First was that I left Sentry mode on, and when I came back to the car I got a message that Sentry mode had 3 events. Never saw that before, but does not need to use it very often either.
The second one, is related to the autopilot. Driving with NoA on, car was merging from one highway to the other, it puts the blinker on, starts to merge into the highway lane from the merging lane, then the merging lane dotted line ends. At that point the car cancels the merging and starts to come back to the right (merging lane) which is ending, the car ignored the side lane and crossed into the shoulder and kept going. It had about 1/4 of the car in the shoulder when I had to intervene. Definitely a corner case, but interesting that it did ignore the clear marked shoulder line.


----------



## GBX

did 2019.12 come before or after 2019.8.6? i just got the update to 8.6 2 days ago. Should i expect .12?


----------



## FRC

GBX said:


> did 2019.12 come before or after 2019.8.6? i just got the update to 8.6 2 days ago. Should i expect .12?


2019.12 means development was in the 12th week of 2019. So it issued after 8.6 which was developed in the 8th week of 2019. That being said, not all cars receive all updates. Many updates don't go wide release for a myriad of possible reasons. In fact if you're currently on 8.6 you almost definitely WILL NOT get 2019.12 since it doesn't look like it will be going wide. Your next update will likely be one that hasn't released at all yet. It'll be like Christmas when you get it!


----------



## ssc8666

What additional languages are available on 2019.12?


----------



## Nautilus

ssc8666 said:


> What additional languages are available on 2019.12?


Texan, Oklahomian, Ozarkian, Arkansasian, oh and New Mexican.  They're still working on Amarillian, that dialect doesn't translate easily.

Actually, I found this on Reddit:
_Looks like these are the languages available in 2019.12. Would've been nice to have more navigation languages but hopefully that'll come with time!_​_User Interface_​

_English_
_German_
_Spanish_
_French_
_French (Canada)_
_Italian_
_Dutch_
_Korean_
_Japanese_
_Simplified Chinese_
_Traditional Chinese (Taiwan)_
_Navigation_​

English
Spanish
French (Canada)

I'm chuckling that there's a distinction between French and Quebecois... And the poor Parisians trying to make heads or tails of navigation in Quebecois (with deepest respect to our French Canadian members).


----------



## FRC

Nautilus said:


> Texan, Oklahomian, Ozarkian, Arkansasian, oh and New Mexican.  They're still working on Amarillian, that dialect doesn't translate easily.
> 
> Actually, I found this on Reddit:
> _Looks like these are the languages available in 2019.12. Would've been nice to have more navigation languages but hopefully that'll come with time!_​_User Interface_​
> 
> _English_
> _German_
> _Spanish_
> _French_
> _French (Canada)_
> _Italian_
> _Dutch_
> _Korean_
> _Japanese_
> _Simplified Chinese_
> _Traditional Chinese (Taiwan)_
> _Navigation_​
> 
> English
> Spanish
> French (Canada)
> 
> I'm chuckling that there's a distinction between French and Quebecois... And the poor Parisians trying to make heads or tails of navigation in Quebecois (with deepest respect to our French Canadian members).


Just checked my car and your Reddit list is spot on if you add Traditional Chinese (Hong Kong) to the UI list. I'm sure that omission is critical to somebody!!


----------



## bernie

Looks like updates of 2019.12 are starting up again as reported on TeslaFi - mostly in Europe


----------



## SR22pilot

FRC said:


> 2019.12 means development was in the 12th week of 2019. So it issued after 8.6 which was developed in the 8th week of 2019. That being said, not all cars receive all updates. Many updates don't go wide release for a myriad of possible reasons. In fact if you're currently on 8.6 you almost definitely WILL NOT get 2019.12 since it doesn't look like it will be going wide. Your next update will likely be one that hasn't released at all yet. It'll be like Christmas when you get it!


Not exactly true. It means the base code was done week 8 for one and week 12 for the other. The bug fixes in 8.6 appear to have been released after 12 was released but are fixes to older base code.


----------



## viperd

bernie said:


> Looks like updates of 2019.12 are starting up again as reported on TeslaFi - mostly in Europe


Also, mostly S & X, it seems.


----------



## ADK46

I had a peculiar day this past Monday, when I went from 8.4 to 12 and then to 8.5. I got a notification of an update to 12 around 9:00 AM EDT , and installed it around 10:00 AM. I'm not on any early release program - this seemed unusually early. A Mobile Service guy came by about 11:30 for a scheduled visit, but he said he had nothing to do with it. After replacing the turn signal module around 12:30 PM, he had to install another update to make it work (I said "Rich won't like this") - which turned out to be 8.5. I didn't notice at the time so couldn't ask him about this sideways update.

Did 12 go from being good to bad during this brief period? Did his computer provide the update, and it had only 8.5? He had internet and ATT service in my garage, but that's no sure thing in my location.


----------



## Michael Russo

Got this one on Midnight S≡R≡NITY (S100D - France) a few days ago... and was particularly excited thinking this might be NoA... yet main change here on my car was the new TeslAtari offering and a few other minor things like the access to software update, built in camera and minor web browser improvements.

Driving the car to Italy this week, I could not help but notice the excessive speed reductions on EAP, upon closing up on slower vehicles (way too soon, way too much...) which seems to be a attempt to be overly cautious and is particularly annoying, in the absence of NoA and auto-lane change. Not sure if this the result of 2019.8.5 or due to 2019.12, as there was not more than a week between the two and this was my first long trip on the highway since the former showed up... 

Also, three times in the last two days, the car appeared ‘dead’ (black screen & binnacle for a few minutes after entering the car, which felt pretty freaky. After what seemed like an eternity, car does wake up after opening the door. Call T≡SLA assistance and rep indicated I’m not the only only reporting this phenomenon and it is likely to be fixed soon...

So, a few short term concerns, yet the good news is knowing these issues are being worked one and will indeed get resolved hopefully in the not too distant future... 

Now if the French regulators could only endorse NoA, this would be a lifesaver...


----------



## FRC

I'm currently driving my P3D on 2019.12. This morning while running errands, I drove 81 miles, about 2/3 surface streets and 1/3 freeway. Ambient temps 65F to 71F, some light rain. 6-8 stops of 5 to 20 minutes each. I was very pleasantly surprised that I averaged 205 Wh/M while driving moderately (40-70 mph). Can't say how much is warmer weather/conservative driving/software update. But, I do know that this is significantly better than my lifetime average of 262 Wh/M. Nice!!


----------



## MJJ

My AP decided to signal to go straight yesterday, which I found odd. It was at a freeway Y, and I was in the center lane which goes both ways, but I’d never seen that there before. NoA was on.


----------



## Mike

MJJ said:


> My AP decided to signal to go straight yesterday, which I found odd. It was at a freeway Y, and I was in the center lane which goes both ways, but I'd never seen that there before. NoA was on.


As odd as that sounds, technically it is correct to signal your intentions at a Y split (at least in Ontario back in the 1970s).


----------



## Bigriver

MJJ said:


> My AP decided to signal to go straight yesterday, which I found odd. It was at a freeway Y, and I was in the center lane which goes both ways, but I'd never seen that there before. NoA was on.


NOA has done that for me from its beginning. A Y where I am in the center lane and taking the left option although that lane could also go right. In my situation it is very much a Y and feels like a turn, so it never seemed odd to me to signal.


----------



## garsh

MJJ said:


> My AP decided to signal to go straight yesterday, which I found odd. It was at a freeway Y, and I was in the center lane which goes both ways, but I'd never seen that there before. NoA was on.


I have one particular highway split on my morning commute where the car signals half the time, and doesn't signal half the time.

I have not been able to figure out what difference there might be between the two scenarios to make it decide one way or the other.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I have one particular highway split on my morning commute where the car signals half the time, and doesn't signal half the time.
> 
> I have not been able to figure out what difference there might be between the two scenarios to make it decide one way or the other.


Have you been tracking the phase of the moon?


----------



## Long Ranger

Mine has always (or almost always) signaled at the Y's, which is probably correct, but it does make other drivers think you're changing lanes.

I've also found that the car sometimes doesn't handle the Y's very well at really slow stop-and-go speeds. It can get confused as the lane widens before the Y and jerk the wheel back and forth as it decides "I'm going right, no left, no right!" Haven't seen that at speeds above 5-10 mph or so.


----------



## amandaw33

Been on 2019.12 for weekish and the screen freezes/reboots are off putting. Yesterday I had screen freeze between when I went from reverse to drive so it said I was in reverse while I was in drive before I rewlized it was frozen again. Steering wheel reboot helps but hope new update coming soon advanced EAP or not.


----------



## Michael Russo

On way back from Italy to SW France, can’t help but noticing and being slightly annoyed by the excessive speed reductions while on EAP without NoA. Even when engaged in passing a car, Midnight S≡R≡NITY seems to slow down when it should do the exact opposite to complete the maneuver faster...


----------



## dannyskim

amandaw33 said:


> Been on 2019.12 for weekish and the screen freezes/reboots are off putting. Yesterday I had screen freeze between when I went from reverse to drive so it said I was in reverse while I was in drive before I rewlized it was frozen again. Steering wheel reboot helps but hope new update coming soon advanced EAP or not.


I'm getting a lot of these issues as well, primarily when I first get in the car from it waking up. I also had a very weird issue with my screen one time where there were all sorts of visual artifacts on the screen, as if everything data wise was corrupted.

I've had to force reboot on this version more than I have had to in all previous versions combined. By far the worst experience for me this far.

Also, I have an LR RWD, my range never went up, in fact it was 310 on 8.5, now it's suddenly 304 on 12


----------



## Rick Steinwand

dannyskim said:


> Also, I have an LR RWD, my range never went up, in fact it was 310 on 8.5, now it's suddenly 304 on 12


Have you tried a near full charge, followed by a discharge to 10-20%? A couple of those might bring your pack back to advertised.


----------



## dannyskim

Rick Steinwand said:


> Have you tried a couple of near full charges, followed by discharges to 10-20%?


Yep.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Maybe time to contact Service.


----------



## dannyskim

Rick Steinwand said:


> Maybe time to contact Service.


Yeah, was thinking the same thing. Didn't want to unnecessarily make an appointment but I believe it's time.

My motor whine is also aggravating me. Before I could not hear above 30mph, now I can distinctly hear it all the way up to 65mph given no headwinds, and it's especially loud at the 5 - 20mph range. It sounds more like milling at the low mph range.

Most people commented that it was normal, but when friends are asking "I thought Teslas were silent" when they're standing outside of the vehicle and I'm slowly passing by, all I can do is shrug.


----------



## MJJ

amandaw33 said:


> Been on 2019.12 for weekish and the screen freezes/reboots are off putting. Yesterday I had screen freeze between when I went from reverse to drive so it said I was in reverse while I was in drive before I rewlized it was frozen again. Steering wheel reboot helps but hope new update coming soon advanced EAP or not.


I hadn't noticed this in the week we've had v. 12, until our 3 hour drive yesterday when the darn thing froze up and had to reboot FIVE TIMES. I suppose this is why 12 is not getting a wide release.

All seems quiet about what's coming up... I wonder what's next?

I also wonder, with the computer acting like it's task saturated, if we will need the new hardware before much of substance rolls out.


----------



## vinnie97

2019.8.5 is also resulting in similar screen hangups.


----------



## Ze1000

MJJ said:


> I hadn't noticed this in the week we've had v. 12, until our 3 hour drive yesterday when the darn thing froze up and had to reboot FIVE TIMES. I suppose this is why 12 is not getting a wide release.
> 
> All seems quiet about what's coming up... I wonder what's next?
> 
> I also wonder, with the computer acting like it's task saturated, if we will need the new hardware before much of substance rolls out.


Different computers. You are talking about the main screen computer which is an Intel CPU. The autopilot computer is the NVIDIA and the one that is to be upgraded with the Tesla/FSD CPU.


----------



## MJJ

Ze1000 said:


> Different computers. You are talking about the main screen computer which is an Intel CPU. The autopilot computer is the NVIDIA and the one that is to be upgraded with the Tesla/FSD CPU.


Good point!

And, what I found very interesting, is that through the reboots, AP and other vehicle functions continue. The screen is dark, yet autonomous lane changes, turn signals, even automatic high beam controls, still do their thing.

I'd say it's 1-0, embedded programmers over the GUI team.

What's your take on the sudden spate of lazy main screen behavior then?


----------



## Ze1000

MJJ said:


> Good point!
> 
> And, what I found very interesting, is that through the reboots, AP and other vehicle functions continue. The screen is dark, yet autonomous lane changes, turn signals, even automatic high beam controls, still do their thing.
> 
> I'd say it's 1-0, embedded programmers over the GUI team.
> 
> What's your take on the sudden spate of lazy main screen behavior then?


If I had to guess I would bet on the new Atari emulator or the new Chromium based browser, but only Tesla knows and will fix soon. I had two reboots on 2019.12


----------



## iChris93

MJJ said:


> And, what I found very interesting, is that through the reboots, AP and other vehicle functions continue. The screen is dark, yet autonomous lane changes, turn signals, even automatic high beam controls, still do their thing.


NoA will not work though, at least that is my experience.


----------



## wst88

Had a chance to do some real driving today. I have a route I take about 1 time per month out to some customers approximately 1:45min from Home. Couple of notes from the trip:

Ran on NAV on Autopilot ~90% of the Trip.
~ 20 Successful lane changes no issues.
~10 Successful after 2-5 hesitations - Car would start change, come back, start change come back.
~5 Failed had to interrupt.
In general I was very impressed with the NAV, cornering, exiting. Issues with jerky moves seems to be eliminated. NAV works better when following a vehicle.

In regard to preheating before supercharge - Clear improvement. Same supercharger, same stall 2 different software versions and close to the same battery state. I am assuming the Supercharger was performing well in both cases. Each of these trips, I left home and traveled directly to the charger. On 2019.12, I had the supercharger set as the destination. Temperature may of been 5-10deg colder under the 2018.50(not 50.6). Charging rate held at higher levels through out the entire charge. Max was about 112KW and as you can see trend line was much better. Charge graphs are over similar state of charge. Data - TeslaFi.

Thoughts?


----------



## panpanbebe

Tesla stop rolled out 2019.9.12?


----------



## MJJ

panpanbebe said:


> Tesla stop rolled out 2019.9.12?


Very few people seem to have gotten it.


----------



## GDN

Still a very small trickle on .12 - 2 cars installed today per Teslafi.


----------



## barjohn

I keep thinking they are about to release a new version any day now.


----------



## Mayhem

John Griffith said:


> I keep thinking they are about to release a new version any day now.


I mean, that's what happens when TeslaFi goes quiet for a day or two, right....?


----------



## Bigriver

I've had this firmware for 9 days, over 1000 miles, and 4 SC stops. Definitely gets to 120 kW much faster than anything I had ever seen. One screen blackout while driving, solved by reboot. Similar NOA behavior as @wst88 reports.

Also noticed weird overnight sleeping behavior on Tuesdays. Last week I thought it was a fluke, but doing same thing right now of constant waking up and sleep cycles. Note that it's not resulting in large drains and I don't see this as a problem, I just wonder what it's doing. Much like watching my dog whimper in her sleep and wondering what's happening in that brain?


----------



## wst88

Bigriver said:


> Also noticed weird overnight sleeping behavior on Tuesdays. Last week I thought it was a fluke, but doing same thing right now of constant waking up and sleep cycles. Note that it's not resulting in large drains and I don't see this as a problem, I just wonder what it's doing. Much like watching my dog whimper in her sleep and wondering what's happening in that brain?


I see 1-2 wakeup's at night only when plugged in, I do not see this behavior in Teslafi. You might consider checking the interaction between your car and Teslafi . That may be the source of the issue.


----------



## PaulT

Mike said:


> As odd as that sounds, technically it is correct to signal your intentions at a Y split (at least in Ontario back in the 1970s).


Nailed it! Wish this could be posted in all the threads debating when the blind spot warning chime should or should not come on.

I believe your response is one reason Tesla made the blind spot warning chime activate only under imminent collision. There are many cases, this is one, where the blinker is used for intent, not to actually move lanes.


----------



## PaulT

Just out of curiosity. Could this update be rolling out to people based on how much they use the browser?

My coworker that got it in his brand new model 3 was super excited for chromium. I was baffled by his excitement since I have gone into the browser only twice since purchasing our model 3 mid last year. Needless to say, I assume he used the browser a lot.

Does everyone who has gotten this update actually use the browser (or games) in the car?


----------



## FRC

PaulT said:


> Just out of curiosity. Could this update be rolling out to people based on how much they use the browser?
> 
> My coworker that got it in his brand new model 3 was super excited for chromium. I was baffled by his excitement since I have gone into the browser only twice since purchasing our model 3 mid last year. Needless to say, I assume he used the browser a lot.
> 
> Does everyone who has gotten this update actually use the browser (or games) in the car?


I've had 2019.12 for about a week. I've never user web browser and only played games for a few minutes when they first came out.


----------



## PaulT

FRC said:


> I've had 2019.12 for about a week. I've never user web browser and only played games for a few minutes when they first came out.


Dang it. I was going to go out and play some games.... Are you on any other special program with Tesla?


----------



## FRC

PaulT said:


> Dang it. I was going to go out and play some games.... Are you on any other special program with Tesla?


No, and I don't usually get updates early. I have no plausible explanation for getting .12 when I did.


----------



## MJJ

FRC said:


> No, and I don't usually get updates early. I have no plausible explanation for getting .12 when I did.


Same here, and I never use the browser. I mean, without Netflix, what's the point? 😁

I always imagine I *should* be on the early upgrade path due to the miles I drive, but I also imagine I *should* be given a million bucks due to good looks and charm, and that ain't never happened.


----------



## barjohn

Darn @MJJ that's too bad. I just got a $million bucks today. I guess some people have it and some don't!


----------



## TomT

I got .12 about a week ago. I rarely browse and never play the games... And I am not on the early release program.


----------



## MJJ

John Griffith said:


> Darn @MJJ that's too bad. I just got a $million bucks today. I guess some people have it and some don't!


It couldn't a happened to a nicer guy 😏


----------



## Nautilus

John Griffith said:


> Darn @MJJ that's too bad. I just got a $million bucks today. I guess some people have it and some don't!


That's some significant interest Tesla paid you on the $1K they owe you...


----------



## Maynerd

I'm gonna complain that I still haven't got this update. Whenever I do, I get it shortly after. Let's see if this holds true....


----------



## PaulT

I am getting suspicious that this update is downloaded to cars that owners do a specific action/thing. There was batch at first to people that already did it and now it is just trickling out.... probably to people that perform a specific action


----------



## PaulT

....It is like an Easter egg to figure out what the action/thing is that you have to do in order to get the download


----------



## Bokonon

PaulT said:


> I am getting suspicious that this update is downloaded to cars that owners do a specific action/thing. There was batch at first to people that already did it and now it is just trickling out.... probably to people that perform a specific action


There seems to be a mini-push of 2019.12 to U.S.-based Model S/X owners that started about an hour ago (a shift from targeting European Model S/X last week). Model S/X installs are now up to 6.4% per TeslaFi, while Model 3 installs have remained stagnant at 1.6% for a while.

I love the idea of triggering an update via an Easter Egg, but odds are that firmware rollouts are regulated by much more mundane factors.

Now please excuse me while I go out to my driveway and enter the Konami Code with the steering-wheel buttons.


----------



## MJJ

PaulT said:


> I am getting suspicious that this update is downloaded to cars that owners do a specific action/thing. There was batch at first to people that already did it and now it is just trickling out.... probably to people that perform a specific action


I'm known to be abusive, do you think that's it? "THAT was a bad choice!" "What were you THINKING?" "What have I told you about cutting off PICKUPS WITH GUN RACKS?" I'm sure all of this is being sent off to Tesla for analysis.

I am also complimentary, when warranted, but I don't think that's going to get me on the Vigilant Beta Tester list.

What? I know you talk to your car too.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Ze1000 said:


> Ok. Found the problem. Should be .org
> View attachment 24593


Did you look at the screen size? When I did this on my Model 3, it looks like the screen is rotated (unless I misinterpreted the data).


----------



## Ze1000

SimonMatthews said:


> Did you look at the screen size? When I did this on my Model 3, it looks like the screen is rotated (unless I misinterpreted the data).


Mine says 1920x1200 which is consistent with the HD landscape widescreen orientation.


----------



## Magnets!

MGallo said:


> Customizing TPMS in unheard of in an ICE car as far as I know.


Umm customizing TPMS is par for the course in ICE vehicles. You inflate your tires to where you want them, press reset and you're good. Tesla has finally caught up with every other car company.


----------



## Alighieri256

Magnets! said:


> Umm customizing TPMS is par for the course in ICE vehicles. You inflate your tires to where you want them, press reset and you're good. Tesla has finally caught up with every other car company.


Ummmm...


----------



## JWardell

Magnets! said:


> Umm customizing TPMS is par for the course in ICE vehicles. You inflate your tires to where you want them, press reset and you're good. Tesla has finally caught up with every other car company.


The TPMS reset button usually just resets the warning. The warning usually only comes on when tires pressures have fallen significantly, like more than 10 psi. At least in every other car I've driven.

Tesla did away with the reset button and just asks on the display. But Tesla has also been a bit oversensitive, giving warnings just a few psi below ratings. Now you'll be able to specify your own level of warning. I've never heard of any other car offering that. This is great for anyone who changes tires to a different size, and especially great for folks who race. When has any other manufacturer actually supported those activities?


----------



## Magnets!

JWardell said:


> The TPMS reset button usually just resets the warning. The warning usually only comes on when tires pressures have fallen significantly, like more than 10 psi. At least in every other car I've driven.
> 
> Tesla did away with the reset button and just asks on the display. But Tesla has also been a bit oversensitive, giving warnings just a few psi below ratings. Now you'll be able to specify your own level of warning. I've never heard of any other car offering that. This is great for anyone who changes tires to a different size, and especially great for folks who race. When has any other manufacturer actually supported those activities?


I've only owned BMWs and Audis in the last 15 years and they all have functioned exactly as I described. I do not have .12 software yet so we'll have to see but I suspect it's no different from BMW and Audi. No the reset button does not reset the warning, but resets the base pressure used in the system on BMW and Audi.


----------



## Alighieri256

Magnets! said:


> I've only owned BMWs and Audis in the last 15 years and they all have functioned exactly as I described. I do not have .12 software yet so we'll have to see but I suspect it's no different from BMW and Audi. No the reset button does not reset the warning, but resets the base pressure used in the system on BMW and Audi.


Some cars allow that, some can be adjusted by the dealership, but it's not exactly 'par for the course'. I am glad it's coming though. I had sent a message to customer support asking this question a few months ago. Looks like I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Alighieri256

By the way, have any of you whom have this level installed actually used this function? Does it allow different pressure front to rear?


----------



## barjohn

Will we all get an update by the 22nd? (I mean to something beyond 2019.12)


----------



## PaulT

barjohn said:


> Will we all get an update by the 22nd? (I mean to something beyond 2019.12)


I am guessing we will... Probably why they are holding off .12 for 3's?


----------



## TomT

I got .12 about two weeks ago and used it to set my TPMS slightly higher as I run 44 pounds.
Works fine.


----------



## Magnets!

TomT said:


> I got .12 about two weeks ago and used it to set my TPMS slightly higher as I run 44 pounds.
> Works fine.


Can you elaborate on how the 'new' TPMS setting works? Do you input the pressure where you want to be alerted or is there simply a reset button which you press after inflating the tires to where you want them?


----------



## bernie

No reports today on Teslafi for 2019.12 installs, I wonder if a new version is about to come out.


----------



## wst88

Yeah, its been really really quiet on the software front!


----------



## Jay79

I actually prefer quarterly updates so there are less bugs and more stability. It feels like they rush the updates to much and sacrifice the quality


----------



## Ze1000

I am on 2019.12 and go twice a day to the software tab to see if there is any thing new ... It started to feel like OCD.


----------



## wst88

Ran about 400 miles today and did 2 supercharges along the way. I have to say between the battery heating and the summer weather, charging is MUCH faster.. All day getting 119-112KW for the first 50%

Can’t wait until we can accept the 145KW from V2 chargers.


----------



## JWardell

Ze1000 said:


> I am on 2019.12 and go twice a day to the software tab to see if there is any thing new ... It started to feel like OCD.


Some of us have been doing that for six months


----------



## littlD

Some of us are still suffering from [F5] withdrawal (you 1st day Model 3 reservists know what I'm saying)


----------



## Ze1000

My OCD got worse since last night when the 12.1 got out.
Started going to my car every 10 minutes and I realized I had a problem when I woke up in my car with my finger on the screen and covered by small blanket that my wife might had put on me.


----------



## Vidya

backup camera delay is still persists, especially when you are reverse parking after a drive. Web browser is super fast.
I didnt dared to test Red light warning though.


----------



## Magnets!

JWardell said:


> The TPMS reset button usually just resets the warning. The warning usually only comes on when tires pressures have fallen significantly, like more than 10 psi. At least in every other car I've driven.
> 
> Tesla did away with the reset button and just asks on the display. But Tesla has also been a bit oversensitive, giving warnings just a few psi below ratings. Now you'll be able to specify your own level of warning. I've never heard of any other car offering that. This is great for anyone who changes tires to a different size, and especially great for folks who race. When has any other manufacturer actually supported those activities?


Here is a screenshot of the new TPMS. Works just as I expected and previous cars that I have owned.


----------



## GateFather

GateFather said:


> Ah not sure. Someone I know with beta showed me something. Forget I mentioned it....hahaha. Don't want to get anyone in trouble with NDA stuff.


Yeahhhhhh so this is what I was talking about haha - https://www.xautoworld.com/news/model3-new-visualizations/


----------



## SciFriGuy

dannyskim said:


> Yeah, was thinking the same thing. Didn't want to unnecessarily make an appointment but I believe it's time.
> 
> My motor whine is also aggravating me. Before I could not hear above 30mph, now I can distinctly hear it all the way up to 65mph given no headwinds, and it's especially loud at the 5 - 20mph range. It sounds more like milling at the low mph range.
> 
> Most people commented that it was normal, but when friends are asking "I thought Teslas were silent" when they're standing outside of the vehicle and I'm slowly passing by, all I can do is shrug.


============
I'm definitely with you on this one. Have exact same experience, though mine goes away above 40mph...perhaps loud road noise drowns it out.

But is certainly annoying in 5-30 mph range, as you say. Perhaps it is the new .16.2 upgrade installed recently. The need to patch this....


----------



## tivoboy

Im still on this or 12.1.2. And I cannot wait for it to update. This version won’t make lane changes either automated or manual. It’s just so slow to execute. Auto execute is already excrutiatiy slow but manual is just as slow to be dangerous.


----------

